

PriceMethod helps Airbnb & HomeAway hosts operate like a hotel - jmorin007
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/pricemethod-airbnb/

======
andrewkitchell
Hi HN,

We're available anytime to talk shop.

We'd love to hear your thoughts, or, come check out our demo:
pricemethod.com/demo

------
colingardiner
Awesome to see that this launched!

~~~
sdsadas
Nicely done!

